# Sigma Gives Back with New Dealer Program



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 15, 2020)

> Now through June 30, 2020, 5% of all Sigma lens sales through authorized dealers will be donated to charitable organizations working on COVID-19 relief efforts
> *Ronkonkoma, NY – April 15, 2020 –* Sigma Corporation of America, a leading camera, photography lens, cine lens, flash, and accessories manufacturer, today announced that it is launching a charitable initiative in partnership with authorized Sigma lens dealers nationwide. From now until June 30, 2020, 5% of all Sigma lens sales made through participating dealers will be donated to a charitable organization of the dealers’ choice. Donations will be made to organizations working on COVID-19 relief efforts to help ease the devastation many communities are feeling...



Continue reading...


----------

